# Camping near a Red Kite feeding station



## Chaarlie (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi All,
We would very much like to visit a red kite feeding station in south Wales. 
Does anyone know of a red kite feeding station that allows a stop-over? Or one within a shortish distance of a camping site?

Regards, Charlie.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Chaarlie said:


> Hi All,
> We would very much like to visit a red kite feeding station in south Wales.
> Does anyone know of a red kite feeding station that allows a stop-over? Or one within a shortish distance of a camping site?
> 
> Regards, Charlie.


Dont know where my post has gone

There are a number of campsites close to this feeding station

http://www.redkiteswales.co.uk/red_kites_information.html


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Chaarlie said:


> Hi All,
> We would very much like to visit a red kite feeding station in south Wales.
> Does anyone know of a red kite feeding station that allows a stop-over? Or one within a shortish distance of a camping site?
> 
> Regards, Charlie.


There's Gigrin Farm (probably more mid Wales)
http://www.gigrin.co.uk/

Gigrin camp site is about half a mile south of the town of Rhayader, near to the river Wye, and enjoys pleasant views over the surrounding hills.

http://www.gigrin.co.uk/and/caravan_and_camping.html

The nearby Elan Valley reservoir is good for another worthwhile day out for birding too.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Gigrin farm definately.
Its on a farm but easy access from road. Large field with hook up. Take chocks with you in case but we love this site as it has farm walks and bird feeding every afternoon and the red kites stay around for ages after.
Its not all singing and dancing site but a real gem.
Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I didn't know there was such a thing :roll: but we have loads around Harewood. This must be the new generation because all the initial breeding pairs are clearly tagged on both wings


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

The C&CC hold rallies in the site in Wales quite often, we were going last year but the forecast was bad we didn't get there. 

We have Red Kites outside our window everyday, they live all around us and just found out last night that they have successfully bred this year in the village wood next to us for the first time and had 2 young bred and healthy. 

Fantastic picture by the way.

Mandy


----------

